# planning a 30 gallon saltwater aquarium.



## allaboutfish (May 18, 2011)

i was thinking 
2-ocellaris clownfish
1-dwarf zebra lionfish,
and then i dont know what else i can have. i really want a small schooling fish.


----------



## tike (Nov 10, 2008)

That's about it for that size, also the lionfish will probably eat the clowns .


----------

